# Plasti Dip a plow???



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

So I'm just now hearing of this product plasti dip. Has anyone attempted using this stuff on there plows or spreaders? It sounds like a great idea but I'm a big skeptic on a lot of things. I'm gonna start sanding welding and painting my 8ft MM2 this weekend as it's seen better days and was considering spraying this stuff on my plow after it's painted as a secondary protectant. Any comments are welcomed. Thanks guys.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

No...........


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

I know someone who have used a spray on bed liner on their dump after they were already exposed to salt. A few years later he had a liner skin with no steel. The truck was washed several times prior to being coated. The idea sounds plausable on a new unit but it would add weight. A good factory e coat seems to last for 5 to 7 years, but depends on what you are plowing. Snow or pikes of garbage.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I am going to try this, http://www.durabakdepot.com/index.php


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Last year was plowslick to anti-slip this year. 

I would think that would give the snow and ice something to bite on.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

plasti dip would prob not last and wear off and gets brittle in the cold


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

plasti dip wont last with the snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

ScubaSteve728;1832131 said:


> plasti dip would prob not last and wear off and gets brittle in the cold


This......


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Won't work. It's a cosmetic thing and not very durable


----------



## CMC Alpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup I put some on a flatbed and it was peeling a week later.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

maxwellp;1832094 said:


> I am going to try this, http://www.durabakdepot.com/index.php


For $150.00 a gallon I hope it works. Polyurathane is good stuff.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

john r;1847510 said:


> For $150.00 a gallon I hope it works. Polyurathane is good stuff.


Its exact same stuff as por15 or Bill Hirsch's Miracle Paint - only with the recycled tires for traction...great stuff.


----------

